# Sustain Alpha-Toco8-EndoAmp max `TRS`



## YorkKnight (Sep 4, 2010)

HI Guys just want some feedback regarding the TRS by Primordial-Performance, i`ve bought a full course(toco-8,Endoamp,sustain Alpha) and intend to start next week, ive been trying to find out if its worth the Coin$ but all i seem to be getting in Sponsered advertisments, nothing seems real, mostly are linked to `elite fitness.com` which looks like a very biased site. i really hope this stuff does what it says on the tin, as i suffer from very Low test which is affecting my life in a big way, this is from me abusing steroids in my 20`s and not following correct PCT.
I`ve also got some ZMA/Tribulas not sure wether to take these in conjuction or leave them out for the time been. 
and feedback would be greatly appreciated.


thanks YK


----------



## YorkKnight (Sep 5, 2010)

come on fella`s dont be shy, GIMME SOME FEEDBACK!!  !


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

inter-anally works good


----------



## YorkKnight (Sep 6, 2010)

wow!! thats interesting, but maybe i`ll leave the rectum insertions to more experienced Batty Boys LIke you ;-)


----------



## CG (Sep 7, 2010)

Lol batty boys. Saw that shit and knew where you were from. Try asking in the supplements section as well.


----------



## YorkKnight (Sep 7, 2010)

cheers will do, i E-mailed Primordial Performance with some Questions on the stack, and some oher issues i have, but they just sold me another product TESTOSTERONE CONVERSION FACTOR-1!! best thing since sliced bread hmm we will see....


----------



## XYZ (Sep 7, 2010)

I really hate to tell you this but thier stuff is pure garbage, it really is.  I've used everything you mentioned and NONE of it did a thing.  Try to return it if you can.

You should see a Dr. and get tested to see where you're at with your test levels.


----------



## YorkKnight (Sep 7, 2010)

thats not what i wanted to hear thanks for the response though 
I`ve got the course so im gonna give it my best shot, then wait few Weeks and go get my Bloods done, should feel it working within a week if its doing anything??? we will see........


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2010)

The Situation said:


> inter-anally works good


----------

